# no se como calcular los watts que consume un led.



## drx_mx (Jul 9, 2007)

mi estimado maestro de fisica nos has dejado un problema del cual no encuentro la solucion espero puedan ayudarme .

nos dejo investigar cuantos watts consume un led con las siguientes caracteristicas.

Voltaje   4.0
mA         20


se que la corriente seria de 20 miliamperes no?  pero como calculo a cuantos watts equivale?

averiguando esto ya podria resolver el rpoblema que nos planteo en verdad muchas gracias ,e buscado y solamente me confunde la información que encuentro espero alguien pueda traducirme en cristiano gracias.


----------



## EDGMIL (Jul 9, 2007)

hola
pues el calculo de los watts significa calculo de potencia la potencia y es asi:
potencia=corriente x voltage  en tu caso solo tienes q multiplicar los 4 voltios por los 20 miliamperios de corriente 
saludos


----------



## aliteroid (Jul 9, 2007)

Es algo muy simple de encontrar solo busca por ley de Ohm


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2007)

aliteroid dijo:
			
		

> Es algo muy simple de encontrar solo busca por ley de Ohm



¿Ley de ohm? ¿para que?

Edito: Vas tener que editar el título del tema para que sea más descriptivo.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jul 10, 2007)

Fórmula mágica.
Regla de trés, común y silvestre...

W = I X V

I = corriente en amperios
V = tensión en voltios


----------



## DANDY (Jul 10, 2007)

4v x 0.02A = 0.08W o sea 80 mW


----------



## aliteroid (Jul 10, 2007)

Dano para calcular la potencia se usa una variacion de la ley de Ohm eso se llama derivacion de una ecuación


----------



## El nombre (Jul 11, 2007)

Sería Ley de ohm con derivacion.

¿Que dice la ley de ohm? no tiene nada que ver con la potenica. Es más, por esa regla que marcas, aliteroid, todas son derivaciones.

Saludos

PD:  suena eso de " pasará un amperio por una resistencia de un ohmio cuando haya una diferencia de potencial en sus extremos de un voltio" hay que añadirle " La resistencia será de un vatio por ser una fórmula con derivacion" por aliteroid. 
PD2: jope! es para enviarme a moderación, esta respuesta no contine información sobre el tema
PD3 no hay


----------



## juanpavz (Jul 11, 2007)

Un grafico siempre ayuda


----------



## El nombre (Jul 11, 2007)

Ya lo creo! y 2 más.

Saludos


----------



## dhoko_07 (Jul 11, 2007)

Es fácil, para empezar debes de saber que los watts se refieren a la potencia, o lo que es lo mismo, el trabajo realizado por unidad de tiempo. Luego, existen tres formas para obtener la potencia(W), la primera es W = V * I, que es la que tendrías que utilizar en este caso; la segunda es W = I(al cuadrado) * R; y la última es W = V(al cuadrado) / R. Como podrás notar son simples despejes, espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## drx_mx (Jul 11, 2007)

muchas gracias en verdad me quedo muy claro y justo para hoy es la tarea ,muchas gracias a todos espero algun dia poder ayudarlos en algo.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 11, 2007)

dhoko_07 ¿ Qué sacaste en matemáticas?

Despejar una incognita no implica el cambio de las variables. 

La básica como bien dices es W= V*I 

Cuando no tienes la V ( tienes dos incognitas) no despejas, SUS TI TU YES!!!

W = (I*R) *I . Aplicas la ley de ohm en la sustitución de una incognita ( ya sabes de sonde vine la formulita  " I al cuadrado por R")

No sabiendo la I ... Es facil no?

Saludos


----------

